# 2021 NAUTIC STAR 215 XTS



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

THIS IS ONE OF NAUTIC STARS FINEST BAY BOATS RUNS SHALLOW, FAST AND VERY COMFORTABLE RIDE, THIS ONE HAS YAMAHA F150LB MOTOR, STORAGE UNDER LEANING POST LOTS OF SEATING STORAGE TILT STEERING FOR AN ALL AROUND FISHING BOAT CALL STEVEN AT ARANSAS PREMIER YAMAHA 361-758-2140


----------

